# Win 10 direct X issue



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,

i am trying to install some software and get error
'The code execution cannot proceed becuase XINPUT1_3.dll was not found'

i have tried to install direct x 9 web installer but get error 'Error creating process reason INDOWS\system32\advpack.dll'

i have tried installing DirectX June 2010 Redist but get an error (193) - %1 is not a valid Win32 application.

Can anybody help with this?

thanks

Gareth


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run sfc /scannow


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 10 comes with DirectX 11 and 12. It does not inlcude DirectX 9.0 which older games require. Here are instructions on how to install DirectX 9 and DirectPlay DirectX 9 and Direct Play on Windows 10.


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,

thank you for your responses.

running sfc /scannow did not find any issues

i installed directx9 and enabled direct play but still get the error 'The code execution cannot proceed becuase XINPUT1_3.dll was not found' 

thanks

Gareth


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Download and run this: Download DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center
EDIT: Although you tried before, first Re-register advpack.dll . At an elevated Command Prompt run regsvr32 advpack.dll


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

hi,

when i run regsvr32 advpack.dll in elevated command prompt i get 'The module "advpack.dll" was loaded but the entry-point DllRegisterServer was not found. make sure that "advpack.dll" is a valid DLL or OCX file and then try again

thanks

Gareth


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before going further, are you authorized to make changes on this computer or is it a company unit?


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

hi,

yes i am authorised to make changes

thanks

Gareth


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure you're in Admin account when attempting the installs.


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,

when i try to run Download DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer from Official Microsoft Download Center i get an error 'An internal system error occurred. Please refer to DXError.log and directx.log'

in DirectX.log it has the line 'CDXWSetup::InitInstallEngine(): SetAction() failed, error = 0x80070057.'

in dexrror.log it has the line '
Failed API: SetAction()
Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.'

thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What is the software you're trying to install? We seem to be in a conundrum between old DirectX and a modern OS. Knowing what the software is, we can be of more help unless it's so old that nothing can make it work (short of DOS ).


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

Its the epic games launcher


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Read this; Epic Games Launcher Not Working? Here Are 4 Solutions


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,

tried all these. its still complaining about XINPUT1_3.dll not being found

gareth


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Another couple of ideas: I can't install the Epic Games Launcher - Epic Games Support


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

Corday said:


> Another couple of ideas: I can't install the Epic Games Launcher - Epic Games Support


hi tried these as well. still the same issue


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure advpack.dll actually exists in c:\Windows\System32.


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

hi,

yes its exists

thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In an elevated Command Prompt,run this 
for %x in (c:\windows\system32\*.dll) do regsvr32 %x
Afterwards, try the install again.


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

still the same issue. when it comes to registering advpack.dll i get the error ' the module "advpack.dll" was loaded but the entry-point DllRegisterServer was not found. 

make sure that "advpack.dll" is a valid DLL or OCX file and they try again


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm referring this to staff for more input.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Error Creating Process when installing Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package ATL Security Update







social.msdn.microsoft.com





?


----------



## Kebabinho (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi,

i have changed the variables.

i have tried to install direct x 9 web installer. but get an error Error: (0x80070057) - The parameter is incorrect.

i have tried installing DirectX June 2010 Redist it says it has installed but i still get the error XINPUT1_3.dll was not found when running the epic games launcher


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, got me stumped. Hopefully someone with some other ideas will drop in here soon ...


----------



## kaafirana (Oct 9, 2020)

Press Windows key + X, then select Device Manager.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

What game are you trying to play? Is it installed? If installed, find the directory where it's installed. In that game directory, search for dxsetup.exe. This will be the DX specific to that game. If you locate it, right-click it and run as administrator.

Let us know.

Also, if you have an active Anti Virus, temporarily stop the real-time protection and retry the install.


----------

